# Hendriksen/Kistemaker for e-Sword for only $49.99!!!



## DMcFadden (Dec 15, 2008)

*Enter coupon code BNTC and Save $10 today! (Reg. $59.99; Now Only $49.99!) 
Exclusive subscriber offer ends December 31, 2008*.*

Baker's New Testament Commentary, 12 Volumes - e-Sword PC Format (NOT for Pocket e-Sword)
C0013 
William Hendriksen , Simon J. Kistemaker 
Baker
PRICE: $59.99
*Format: e-Sword PC ONLY
$180 in Print Value! 

An Award-winning Evangelical Commentary on the Entire New Testament - $180 in print value!

This renowned commentary is for serious Bible students, pastors, and teachers who want the insight of quality evangelical scholarship communicated with clarity. Each volume offers fresh translation, repetition of the text before each exegetical unit, verse-by-verse comments and applications, critical notes on the Greek text, and chapter summaries.It includes the best of sound exegesis and practical application.

This is the only complete New Testament Commentary set in the English language written from a Reformed perspective. It features trustworthy evangelical objectives, an easy-to-use format, and careful scholarship. The writers have kept in mind the needs of the scholar, the busy pastor, and serious student of the Scriptures. The series is a worthy addition to every Bible student's library.

Special Features: 

Begun by William Hendriksen, Baker's New Testament Commentary has earned the acclaim and respect of scholars and pastors. Dr. Hendriksen showed indefatigable zeal in writing the volumes for the New Testament Commentary. He was diligent in doing meticulous work by looking at the wording of the text, the historical setting and topographical environment, and the theological message in light of the context. He continued writing his commentary on Romans while suffering the ravages of cancer; yet he was able to bring that volume to completion.

Since Hendriksen's death in 1982, the series was continued by Simon J. Kistemaker. Four of the volumes compiled by Kistemaker earned Gold Medallion Awards (Hebrews, James and 1-3 John, Acts, and 1 Corinthians). The series was completed in 2001 with the publication of Revelation.

Reviews

"If you own the New Testament Commentaries . . . nothing more needs to be said. If you do not own them, you should--that is, if you are a serious student of Scripture."--Reformed Review

"The Bible student who posesses [these] commentaries can dispense with many other books."--J.C. Maris, Reformation Quarterly

https://estudysource.com/platform/site/product/products.aspx?pid=C0013


----------

